# A Rumor



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> Misspelt you knew what he was talken about.


Father use to have a cabin just to the north of it. As a 12 year old soon had that name memorized.

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Father use to have a cabin just to the north of it. As a 12 year old soon had that name memorized.
> 
> Griff


You must have been a distracted youth during fourth grade grammar class because you have an incomplete thought without the comma between old and soon and you forgot I. Hehe

But I knew what you meant...lol
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Brian S said:


> Hmmm. Clare Co fairgrounds is closer to my cabin but I'd have to drive past Miscelli's to get there. Could be a bit of a distraction. :evil:


Years ago I used to bass fish a couple of little lakes about mile or so south of Micellis. There was a gal there that had a very unique way of picking quarters off the table!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> You must have been a distracted youth during fourth grade grammar class because you have an incomplete thought without the comma between old and soon and you forgot I. Hehe
> 
> But I knew what you meant...lol
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just trying to prove my point! The quarter girl ruined my youth.

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The class fox was a future Mensa Club member or I would have been out picking my nose on the playground during recess with ya, Griff. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

[ . There was a gal there that had a very unique way of picking quarters off the table!!!:SHOCKED:[/QUOTE]

who could get each one goin in opisite directions, dang near broke my neck.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Bar with pole?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no! In Michigan's illustrious bible belt? How did that be allowed?

Rapid City had one over the years. You'd think the volunteer fire department was using it as a practice house it saw so many fire hoses. Of coarse, I never actually went in. I drove past it often when I was fishing the river at night.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Oh no! In Michigan's illustrious bible belt? How did that be allowed?
> 
> Rapid City had one over the years. I drove past it often when I was fishing the river at night.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's my story also and I'm stick'en to it.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> That's my story also and I'm stick'en to it.


Problem was the fish never bit much on nights all the blinking neon lights were lighting up the Old Mill Pond nearby. I think it had a lot to do with fish fly reaction or something or another. We'd stay as late as we could but still no fish. :sad:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Rapid City had one over the years. You'd think the volunteer fire department was using it as a practice house it saw so many fire hoses. Of coarse, I never actually went in. I drove past it often when I was fishing the river at night.

Buddy of mine in the guard landed a ch58 there in the parking lot. A retired navy captain saw them land. things went down hill from there. doug payed a hihg price for that lapse in judgment.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Some of my catch from the lake just north of there. Notice I'm dressed for lunch.:coolgleam


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

they made platform waders.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Buddy of mine in the guard landed a ch58 there in the parking lot. A retired navy captain saw them land. things went down hill from there. doug payed a hihg price for that lapse in judgment.


 I'm sure it was! That was my stomping grounds as a youth and I'm here to tell you that 16 year old males were hunted and trapped by the local talent with the aggression given to $100.00 fox pelts. I can't imagine what a fly boy would go through. He's lucky to have made it out of there alive!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Since there are obviously quite a few authorities on here, which is it:
The Topless Stopless or the Stopless Topless in Cadillac?????? I only remember the pink and black as I had hands over my eyes.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> Since there are obviously quite a few authorities on here, which is it:
> The Topless Stopless or the Stopless Topless in Cadillac?????? I only remember the pink and black as I had hands over my eyes.


A friend of a friend of a friend once told me it was Stopless Topless and the stage was too small/low and the burgers were always too expensive and overcooked.

He also said that Coz's Eightball Lounge on Mitchell St. was a giant leap forward for the area, had fantastic pulled pork sandwiches and great Thursday nite drink specials or something like that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought Coz's Eight Ball was the same pink and black place I asked about. Am I dense on your reply?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> I Am I dense QUOTE]
> 
> Dont make it so easy.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahaha...tough crowd. 

Yes, same place but it changed hands and the place remodeled when they brought in new talent. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

From topless to eight ball. Bring in new talent? What are you saying? They switched from girls to guys?????? I guess some will try anything to stay in business in this economy. Come on trapping season!!!!!!!! The need for a lot of fresh air is very noticeable.


----------

